# Travel Photography thread...



## ghosh9691 (Nov 17, 2011)

We should have a thread/gallery for travel photographs. It would be for posting photographs taken on vacation or business travel at a location away from your normal area. Is this possible to add?


----------



## AmbientLight (Mar 3, 2012)

Now this would make much sense to me, because I am often travelling abroad on business, taking my camera gear with me. There are quite a lot of issues and things to know, which we might discuss in such a thread and which would have real value for others travelling less often.


----------



## Kahuna (Mar 3, 2012)

Fantastic Idea .. I'll start - Taveuni Fiji -


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's one of mine from my recent trip to Costa Rica:





www.jordansternphotography.com


----------



## Scott (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm traveling to Japan for a holiday very soon and would like to know people's thoughts on how much/ little gear they take with them while travelling. What focal range do you like to cover? I'm assuming i can leave the 70-200mm at home in the cupboard and maybe just take the 50mm 1.4 & 17-40mm f4... 
What do you guys usually go traveling with? 

p.s. first time poster, long time reader.


----------



## audigydekwmak (Mar 5, 2012)

Scott said:


> I'm traveling to Japan for a holiday very soon and would like to know people's thoughts on how much/ little gear they take with them while travelling. What focal range do you like to cover? I'm assuming i can leave the 70-200mm at home in the cupboard and maybe just take the 50mm 1.4 & 17-40mm f4...
> What do you guys usually go traveling with?
> 
> p.s. first time poster, long time reader.



Well, depends on places for me, last trip i went hong kong packing tammy's 17-50 f2.8 & 70-300 VC and canon's nifty fifty.. wouldnt want to miss out on the range! looking back the pictures i took, it's almost a 45/40 split for the shots from the 2 tammys and the rest from the canon.. i personally likes to compress the background on long focal length though.. :


----------



## Caps18 (Mar 5, 2012)

I might be crazy, but I am taking all of my gear on my next trip, plus a 17" MacBook Pro... it all fits in a Pelican 1514 as a carry on.

We shall see how it goes.


----------



## Kumakun (Mar 5, 2012)

Scott said:


> I'm traveling to Japan for a holiday very soon and would like to know people's thoughts on how much/ little gear they take with them while travelling. What focal range do you like to cover? I'm assuming i can leave the 70-200mm at home in the cupboard and maybe just take the 50mm 1.4 & 17-40mm f4...
> What do you guys usually go traveling with?
> 
> p.s. first time poster, long time reader.



It depends on where you're traveling. I live in Japan (Kobe), and often go to Kyoto to take pictures. I usually haul my 10-22, 24-105, and 70-200 F2.8L II. That last lens is pretty heavy, but I always find myself wishing I had whatever lens I left home that day... so I try to cover the range as much as possible. 

By far most of my shots are with the 24-105. Depending on what you like to shoot, you might not need the 70-200 but I think you'll probably feel limited if 50mm is the longest lens you're carrying.


----------



## Rexepic (Mar 5, 2012)

I travel a lot. It comes to about 70% of my monthly expenditures! I would suggest, if you want to go light (at least light for me), that you take something like the following (depending upon, of course, your specific style or likes):

1 Wide Angle Zoom like the 16-35 (You will always want context shots and these are hard to get in cities without wide angle)
1 Medium Zoom like the 24-70 (Great all around - 50% of time on camera)
1 Longer range prime like 85/1.2 or 135/2 (great for street photography when you want to stay back from folks and shoot. Also good for portraits and low light, DOF, etc)

1 body and 3 lenses can be enough. You can leave the 70-200 and its travel weight at home. Great lens, but walking the streets of tokyo? You'll come to hate it!

My 2cents. Have a great trip!!!


----------



## AmbientLight (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's a little street scene from Venice.


----------

